# sherline drill attachment



## fast67ford (Apr 20, 2014)

Well i got the idea from this web sight http://plsntcov.8m.com/sdril.html for a simple sensitive drilling attachment. Works pretty well



IMG_20140420_101138 by fast_67ford, on Flickr



IMG_20140420_100947 by fast_67ford, on Flickr

The end of the 3/8 drill rod was turned down to fit the i.d. of the two bearings i pressed into the disk, little jb weld on the end of the shaft and perfect  





IMG_20140420_101005 by fast_67ford, on Flickr



IMG_20140420_101051 by fast_67ford, on Flickr



IMG_20140420_142326 by fast_67ford, on Flickr



IMG_20140420_142334 by fast_67ford, on Flickr



IMG_20140420_142357 by fast_67ford, on Flickr



IMG_20140420_142557 by fast_67ford, on Flickr



IMG_20140420_142551 by fast_67ford, on Flickr



IMG_20140420_142919 by fast_67ford, on Flickr



Made from all spare parts i had around the shop, in other words free


----------



## mikey (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice job on a useful tool, and you sure can't beat the price!:victory:

I remember drilling brass for a 00-90 tap using a #62 drill that broke as soon as the drill touched the work. This type of accessory solved the breakage problem immediately. I don't use it that often but when I do need it, nothing else will do.


----------

